# Elmira, Ontario -- 3D Shoot May 12th



## TheTomEGunn (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello everybody!

The shoot is hosted by the Elmira Rod and Gun Club, which has a beautiful 20 station 3D course layout on a forest trail and it would be amazing to see some ArcheryTalkers out for the shoot!

Once again, it will be on May 12th and the shoot will commence at 10AM sharp so be sure to arrive by 9:30 at the latest for registration and orientation. The early bird is also welcome to practice on our archery shooting range with set distances of 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, and 70 yards until the orientation begins.

The shoot will be two rounds of 20 targets, with a lunch break in-between. You are welcome to pack a lunch and water, but we will have a kitchen crew of volunteers taking orders as well as serving water and pop. After the second shoot has finished, and as long as you are finished shooting for the day and have a safe form of transportation home from the event, we will also have a team of licensed bartenders who can serve beer to be enjoyed during the aware ceremony.

Hope to see you out on the range bright and early, and looking forward to a successful shoot!

Feel free to post any questions you might have and let me know if you are considering coming out,

Cheers for now,
Tom E.


Address of Elmira Rod and Gun Club

6533 Reid Woods Drive
Elmira, Ontario
Canada


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

What is the longest distance traditional will have
LAVr


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

If the weather is nice is there a place to park my little camper Sat night?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Andy, better yet. I have a house you can stay at... email me.

Chris


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Not long enough if the last couple of shoots are anything to go by. I think it was the easiest course I shot all year.




LAVr said:


> What is the longest distance traditional will have
> LAVr


----------



## TheTomEGunn (Apr 17, 2012)

LAVr said:


> What is the longest distance traditional will have
> LAVr


I want to say no more than 40 yard from using my imagination at the moment, but that will not be set in stone until the morning of, and perhaps after lunch if we get complaints about the course being too easy for traditional shooters, which is where the only challenge is anyways, right? 




Bigjono said:


> Not long enough if the last couple of shoots are anything to go by. I think it was the easiest course I shot all year.


I hope you will come out and try the course again this spring, give it a try, and give me your feedback on the course in person as I am hosting two more shoot and being the new chairmen of archery this is my first time running the shoots and I would be thankful for any constructive feedback on the course and how to make it better for future shoots.

All I've ever heard of the course in past years for it being easy was the trail for walking, we received plenty of complaints for it being "too difficult to hit the target" in the past and I would like to get a good feel for everyone's opinion of the course over lunch.



Sorry for the delayed responses, was in the thick of a few finals last week and had surgery today so this has been my first opportunity. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be shooting there again this year and will be happy to give you my honest opinion on the course. I couldn't comment from a compound perspective but all the trad guys do class it as short and easy.


----------



## TheTomEGunn (Apr 17, 2012)

Bigjono said:


> I will be shooting there again this year and will be happy to give you my honest opinion on the course. I couldn't comment from a compound perspective but all the trad guys do class it as short and easy.


Alrighty, well I'll be the young fella running the shoot so if you approach me I'd gladly do a walk through with you to get your opinion, that'd be great! Cheers


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

yes it was short lastyear but there was still mistakes made.it was alot of fun


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Shoots are always good fun and Elmira was no different but without tricky terrain to help you it is a matter of getting cunning with target placement.
Our grounds at HaHa are flat and a bit cramped but the 2 x 20 3D trad shout I put on a few weeks ago tested everyone. The winning score was only 276 but there were no complaints. We spent many hours planning where each target could go to give a fair shot for a novice but a tough shot if you wanted the ten ring.
I shot at Galt a few weeks ago. That is a fantastic bit of ground but the course was awful. Just animals stuck in open lanes at 18-30yds, what a waste.
I look forward to coming back to Elmira and will certainly say hi.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Wish I could make it out.

Work instead.

Shawn


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

#1 Hogger said:


> If the weather is nice is there a place to park my little camper Sat night?


You're going down hogger!!! hee hee .. see you their I hope.. I'm hoping my calendar will free up by then..

G


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Im planning on going as of now but if you keep up that kind of talk it will make up my mind G:bartstush:


----------



## TheTomEGunn (Apr 17, 2012)

Just a quick reminder that the shoot is a week from today! I am excited! Relatively healed from my surgery (still unable to play archer ) and am looking forward to seeing you all out in Elmira! 

Cheers!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking forward to it, see you next week.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Hi TomEGun

We will be 4 of us going. Can you tell what will be the entry fee?

Thanks 
LAVr


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

remember you want your shooters to come back.. 30 yds max for trad and average 22-25 is good with a mix up of 10 15 17 etc in between.. ... 30 max is oaa fca ibo standard... and ibo is now 25 yd max for recurve and longbow if memory serves me right....


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Memory serves you wrong Classic. It's 25 for LB or 30 for trad + 10%. Hunting distances that have ruined 3D in North America, but that's another thread for another day.


----------



## TheTomEGunn (Apr 17, 2012)

LAVr said:


> Hi TomEGun
> 
> We will be 4 of us going. Can you tell what will be the entry fee?
> 
> ...


15$ Entry, 3$ burgers, 1$ water or pop, plus 4$ "happy drinks" during the closing ceremony. Looking forward to see you all out at the trail 




CLASSICHUNTER said:


> remember you want your shooters to come back.. 30 yds max for trad and average 22-25 is good with a mix up of 10 15 17 etc in between.. ... 30 max is oaa fca ibo standard... and ibo is now 25 yd max for recurve and longbow if memory serves me right....





Bigjono said:


> Memory serves you wrong Classic. It's 25 for LB or 30 for trad + 10%. Hunting distances that have ruined 3D in North America, but that's another thread for another day.


Thanks, there is a few of us going through the course tomorrow evening to finalize everything before the shoot. Bigjono, again, approach me on the day of the shoot, I would like to hear your thoughts on this and would love feedback on the course during the lunch break.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It will be easy to spot me, I always wear black and I shoot the sexiest recurve in Canada


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

will see you there !
Glen


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Anyone know if we need rubber boots for tomorrow?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

As I said trad 30 yds right in canada and yes ibo 30 trad 25 for lb the point was 30 max to keep average shooter happy..


----------



## TheTomEGunn (Apr 17, 2012)

LAVr said:


> Anyone know if we need rubber boots for tomorrow?


Sorry for the delayed response. I walked the trail last night in dress shoes, and it hasn't rained since. I would only suggest such footwear if it rains, and looking at the forecast, there may be "isolated showers" so it never hurts to bring such footwear and just leave it in the trunk unless needed. 

Cheers, 
Hope you get this before the shoot!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

going to be an awesome day!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks to all the guys from Elmira for a good shoot today. Some tricky targets some easy ones but a nice friendly shoot.
You have got a very flat course so try and use the trees a bit more to tuck animals away. As long as the vitals are clear it's all good. Way better course than last year just looking forward to your first field shoot now


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Had an awesome day with my group. They at the club all put in their 50 hours at 2$ per hour to get that course up. 3 thumbs up.. good work , for 15$ what more do you want, no rain,no mosquitoes . thanks Chris,George and the gang..


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Great time had by all ........Thanks Guys 
Glen


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

A huge thank you to all the guys who set up the shoot at elmira yesterday! I do agree it has always been an easier shoot in the past, and I like to take new archers to that course to build their confidence that was not the case this weekend! Most of us that would be shooting 400+ were in the mid 300s! Very challenging and we had a pile of fun!
Again, thank you for a great shoot
Josh


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hat's off to the guys who set up this course, 
nothing more than 45 yds, 
Elmira use to be a course to stretch your string.......
not any more......
this is a top notch club now..... keep it up guys...., the way they set up their targets.....humbled many of us
I had a great time..
.....I understand a field course is coming to Elmira this year as well

cheers
Rick


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Glad people enjoyed the course. It was fun to try and make it deceiving... Our place is dead flat so we used some extra tricks to make it tough. It was nice to see no one shot over 400... on a course that is 20 targets shot twice, that doesn't usually happen. The good guys know the distances the second time around... Changed a few just for fun... It was a lot of work... and Rick is correct... nothing over 45 yards for compounds! 

If anyone has info to help us or complaints please e-mail me and it will remain confidential. [email protected]

Always want to improve,

Chris


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Biggest complaint from me is you had it on a day I couldn't be there.

Would love to get down and shoot this course. I love shooting new lanes with new people!!!!!


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that worked hard setting up an awesome course at Elmira this past weekend. I know there was some grumbling prior to the event about the course being too easy, and boy were they wrong. A lot of second guessing on distances, great use of the land available and awesome people running the day. 

Having just recently helped set up a course, I now know how much work goes into it more then just the day of, so thank you also to the people who helped the week(s) before to make the day a success. All around, I was pleasantly surprised and from any comments I heard, the members of Elmira were successful in keeping us on our toes, hats off to everyone!!!!!


----------



## TheTomEGunn (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words! It was indeed a lot of work, and I have to throw out a big thank you to George, Chris, and Norm for helping out as much as they did with the set-up of the trail. As I'm sure a few of you noticed, I was pretty strapped for energy the day of and was on the verge of sleep by the end thanks to my body healing. If it were not for the three of them and their extra effort put in to pick up my slack for this shoot, I doubt it would have happened. Chris' expertise is the reason we have had all these comments on the quality of the trail, for that I extend another thank you, Sir. 

I am glad you all enjoyed the shoot! And I look forward to seeing you all again on July 28th when I shall be able to draw bow once again and join in the fun, let alone escape the confines of the kitchen and walk the trail! 3-4 more weeks til I can 'enjoy' physical labours and strenuous activities once again! 

I also offer a little nostalgia for all of you as final thanks for attendance! 






Cheers for now,

Tom E.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

It was a awesome shoot with some tough shots. A good start to the 3D season for me. Looking forward to trying the new field archery course coming soon. I am a member here again so hopefully I can help out with this.
P.S. cool video, I seen myself in it warming up. LOL


----------

